# Wild caught reds vs. Captive bred reds



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

Is there a difference between having wild caught reds in your aquarium and captive bred reds in the aquarium such as aggression, behiavior etc.? If there is no difference I will probably order captive bred reds to decrease chances of some disease. I think I remember hearing that wild caught ones were more aggressive but I'm not sure if this is true and I don't really understand why that would be true.


----------



## fung88 (Feb 3, 2005)

Captive bred are probably more used to the tap water that we put in for them.. but most probably that wild are more aggresive.. in the end it really comes down to price


----------



## serrakeeper (Aug 28, 2005)

Wild ones are hunters and hunted in the wild thats why they are constantly moving and not floating around like captive breds. They also have diffrent darker coloration thx to the south american sun and water conditions.I would not recommend mixing them because they do intend to cannibalize towards captive bred almost immediately.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

serrakeeper said:


> Wild ones are hunters and hunted in the wild thats why they are constantly moving and not floating around like captive breds. They also have diffrent darker coloration thx to the south american sun and water conditions.I would not recommend mixing them because they do intend to cannibalize towards captive bred almost immediately.


cool


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

wild are more colorful as juvies, but as they get older they are exaclty the same, wilds mite be a slight bit more agressive


----------



## Altuvie631 (Jul 7, 2005)

yes i had a 4 1/2 inches captive and i put 4 wild caught (4 to 6 ") and a week after my captive was 3/4 eaten

they were shoaling all together and one day i went in the kitchen came back and my dpmestic was dead so and my wild caught were all the time infront of the powerhead ...nonstop


----------



## Derek4real (Sep 10, 2005)

wild red= super red??


----------



## nick007x (Sep 9, 2005)

i'm not knocking anyone who has one, but i would never get a wild-caught fish. if they've been in a river, then get stuck in a tank---i think that would suck for them. if a fish was born in captivity, thats all they know.... but that's just me


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

Why are wild reds more aggressive, and why do the juveniles have better coloration?


----------



## chains01 (Oct 9, 2005)

Peerahnya said:


> Why are wild reds more aggressive, and why do the juveniles have better coloration?


Okay, so imagine that you were at one point able to roam any which way you pleased, and then all of sudden you're caught but some asshole who shoves you in small barrels, transports you to a place where they once again shove you in a small tank. You keep getting shuffled around from tank to tank. Wouldn't you be a little pissed off too! As for coloration, they were born in the perfect environment there weren't they, making them perfectly colored. Water conditions there were the best for their species making them much more colorful in their own water.

While they are quite aggressive to begin with, I seriously think that some of the agression from certain serras comes from them being wild caught. (Serras such as the rhoms aren't able to be captive bred.) This would happen to be one of the reasons I refuse to keep wild caught fish, their aggression is possibly beyond natural leading into more of a resentment and a revenge. Fish aren't meant to be taken from their environment and placed in basically what would be to them a bowl. Captive bred fish know nothing of the lakes and rivers of their "forefathers" so therefore we are doing them a greater justice by keeping them in tanks rather releasing them into the Amazon where they would simply be killed by the fish that already run those waters.


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I'd go for the wild reds!!!


----------



## nick007x (Sep 9, 2005)

Winston Wolf said:


> Why are wild reds more aggressive, and why do the juveniles have better coloration?


Okay, so imagine that you were at one point able to roam any which way you pleased, and then all of sudden you're caught but some asshole who shoves you in small barrels, transports you to a place where they once again shove you in a small tank. You keep getting shuffled around from tank to tank. Wouldn't you be a little pissed off too! As for coloration, they were born in the perfect environment there weren't they, making them perfectly colored. Water conditions there were the best for their species making them much more colorful in their own water.

While they are quite aggressive to begin with, I seriously think that some of the agression from certain serras comes from them being wild caught. (Serras such as the rhoms aren't able to be captive bred.) This would happen to be one of the reasons I refuse to keep wild caught fish, their aggression is possibly beyond natural leading into more of a resentment and a revenge. Fish aren't meant to be taken from their environment and placed in basically what would be to them a bowl. Captive bred fish know nothing of the lakes and rivers of their "forefathers" so therefore we are doing them a greater justice by keeping them in tanks rather releasing them into the Amazon where they would simply be killed by the fish that already run those waters.
[/quote]

thank you....exactly


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

wilds are the best!


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

Derek4real said:


> Why are wild reds more aggressive, and why do the juveniles have better coloration?


I guess they are more aggresive because a fish that isn't aggresive in the wild will die. In a fish tank the fish are spoiled getting fed regularly, the food being thrown in front of the fish. Aggresive fish are probably harder to breed so tank raised reds will be less aggresive.

For the color, wild reds have better coloration because of the food and the better water quality in the wild.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

wild reds have better genetics.. all the weak ones get eaten or die while captive bred reds have a higher chance of living cuz there are no natural predators for them in a tank.. so u might end up getting a fish that would have normally died in the wild..


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

i have 3 wild caught with my 2 vaptive bred and thier fine. The wild ones always move and eat alot more aggresive then teh captive ones


----------



## Derek4real (Sep 10, 2005)

> all super reds are wild reds, but not all wild caught reds are super reds


OK soo....

whats the diff between a Wild red that is " super " and a wild red that is not??

I apparently have a super red.... the only thing different about him is he is a lil more of a Gold colour and has a " bridge" on his forhead as opposed to the normal reds that have more of a rounded forehead.


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

from the FAQ section:


> Q Are super reds and red bellied piranhas the same fish?
> 
> A
> 
> ...


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

go with the super red belly.... if u want to see a feeding video.... click here it's awsome...

http://www.aquascapeonline.com/store/scrip...p?idproduct=152


----------

